# Congrats on 50,000 Members!



## Sonnie

*50,000 MEMBERS!*​
Thank to all of our members at Home Theater Shack... we have finally hit the halfway mark to that milestone of 100,000 members!


----------



## Jasonpctech

[BANANA]WOOT[/BANANA]


----------



## Theresa

WOW!


----------



## cavchameleon

Way Cool! Need to start recruiting more...:clap:


----------



## tonyvdb

Remember guys, it Quality not Quantity makes this form special and a cut above the rest.


----------



## tcarcio

Very nice...........:clap:


----------



## engtaz

Congrats


----------



## lcaillo

Awesome!


----------



## mechman

That's right Tony! There's a lot of Quality here at HTS. :T


----------



## Jason1976

How many active members do we have? Some people join and only post one or two things and never come back.


----------



## mechman

Jason1976 said:


> How many active members do we have? Some people join and only post one or two things and never come back.


Sonnie used to cull non-active members - ones that were not here for a year or more. He stopped doing that when he found out that a lot of other forums aren't doing this. If you were to add in all the inactive members culled over the years I think Sonnie said we'd be close to 80,000 members right now. And I think he stopped culling just this year sometime so I doubt there are many inactive users. If I were to guess I'd bet there isn't too many at the moment - less than 500. This time next year there might be quite a few though. :bigsmile: But who knows? :dontknow:

A couple years ago I checked out the numbers at the other big forum. Their stats had boasted 700,000 members yet there were only half of that in the member list. And less than half of those in the member list were active in the past year. :sneeky:


----------



## Sonnie

Remember too that active members are not necessarily those who post, but also those who read. There are many who come here to search out information and only read, never posting. "Active" is defined as "logging in" in the forum world. 

And... the last member who joined was member #77,198.


----------



## Jason1976

Sonnie said:


> Remember too that active members are not necessarily those who post, but also those who read. There are many who come here to search out information and only read, never posting. "Active" is defined as "logging in" in the forum world.
> 
> And... the last member who joined was member #77,198.


There is a lot of useful info on home theater shack.


----------



## soulsky1986

Very nice...........
:wave::wave::wave::T:T:T


----------



## Owen Bartley

It's nice that even with 50,000 active members I can still browse a lot of threads and recognize many of the avatars for especially active users. We have some seriously dedicated community members here, whose participation is invaluable. I guess this is a congrats to Sonnie, and thanks to those members who put in the extra time and effort to make the Shack the success that it is.

BTW... new logo!?


----------



## Sonnie

Thanks Owen... we appreciate the compliments! 

Yes... we are experimenting with a new logo. We wanted to get away from the FOX similarity and get something original for ourselves.


----------



## rubbersoul

Awesome...always glad to see things grow.:yay2:


----------



## hdr77

way to go .. wish you all the best and hope the next 50k comes in half the time.


----------



## mjcmt

Very nice, we're growing and expanding HT, 2 channel, computer audio, and more.


----------



## Robert Zohn

HTS is truly a fantastic a/v enthusiasts forum and I am proud be be a technical contributor, industry insider and sponsor. 

HTS's will surely continue to enjoy strong and steady growth in membership as it's the best place to find the most accurate information in a friendly and cooperative atmosphere.

-Robert


----------



## engtaz

Congrats on a great site thats very informative and well run.


----------



## JBrax

I may be late to the party but congrats to all who run and make this site possible. It's an invaluable resource with polite and knowledgeable members.


----------



## mechman

We're closing in on 75,000 now. I bet we'll be there around August sometime. :T


----------



## Sonnie

We could have a contest where we accept dates and times for when we will hit 100,000 members. Maybe $100,000 cash? Wouldn't that be sweet! We just need to find someone who has a spare 100Gs. :huh:


----------



## MikeBiker

The members here have been really great in increasing my knowledge of what is important in making my sound system much better than what it was. Only my limited budget keeps my system from being even better.


----------



## bambino

Sonnie said:


> We could have a contest where we accept dates and times for when we will hit 100,000 members. Maybe $100,000 cash? Wouldn't that be sweet! We just need to find someone who has a spare 100Gs. :huh:


I was thinking the same thing, lets hit 100,000 members. but when we do i get the 100g's:devil:


----------



## tv sci-fi fan

Congrats to this website for this well run forum for reaching it's 50,000th member. I appreciate how dedicated and informative its members are when it comes to video and audio quality. Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## mechman

Sonnie said:


> We could have a contest where we accept dates and times for when we will hit 100,000 members. Maybe $100,000 cash? Wouldn't that be sweet! We just need to find someone who has a spare 100Gs. :huh:


Let me check my Powerball numbers.... :bigsmile:


----------



## cavchameleon

This is awesome, it's nice to build up such a large membership. Hopefully more will join - I'm always referring this site to others. Lot's of informative info!!!


----------



## mechman

cavchameleon said:


> I'm always referring this site to others. Lot's of informative info!!!


Thanks for that Ray! We do appreciate it! :T


----------



## OZZIERP

Congratulations on a great forum.


----------



## moparz10

Congrats :unbelievable:


----------



## tcarcio

50g's, Thats allot....:bigsmile: Congrats HTS. :T


----------



## tesseract

03/22/12, 7:09 PM - 67,319 members. :dancebanana:


----------

